# Is the ST-E3-RT Delayed?



## Deleted member 20471 (Apr 26, 2012)

Earlier one of the Swedish shop (http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=ST-E3) listed the ST-E3-RT as available in end of April, but is now listed as delivery date unknown...


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Apr 27, 2012)

Canon Sweden informs that the ST-E3-RT is scheduled to be available in Sweden during May...


----------

